# Clown Pleco



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

So today I introduced a clown pleco to the tank. it was staying in the corner but also, other fish were coming to it and nipping at his body. Not even his fins, like just biting him. I know they don't have teeth, but i hope they don't hurt him. what's up with him?


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

What other fish do you have? He could be in shock, did you float his bag for over thirty minutes?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Since yesterday he has become fine in his new surroundings and the other fish aren't bothering him.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Ok, that's great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

TheJakeM said:


> What other fish do you have? He could be in shock, did you float his bag for over thirty minutes?


You sure it's thirty? I do 10-15 and they are fine.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm...it's been a long time since i have floated any fish..
i open the bag , dump it into a net over a bucket and toss em in a tank...it's much faster that way..
but yeah , you really don't need to float for 30 minutes..


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Ok, to each their own.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmmm...it's been a long time since i have floated any fish..
> i open the bag , dump it into a net over a bucket and toss em in a tank...it's much faster that way..
> but yeah , you really don't need to float for 30 minutes..


The fish expert doesn't float his fish???


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am no expert by any means ; but i do have a little more experience than some.i just observe and approach things a little differently than some..doesn't make me right or wrong..we have a number of folks here that know a lot more than i do...
when i get fish in i open the box and make sure they are ok..then i take the box to the basement and put it on the table and let it sit for a bit..since i have already researched the needs of the fish there is a tank waiting for them..since almost all of my tanks are heated and kept around 78-82 the fish will be going into warmer water then that in the bags.the temps in the basement itself stays around 74-78 degrees..in my opinion the danger is in the fish getting chilled rather than getting warmed..if it is cold and snowy outside and you go out without a coat your may well get pretty sick from it..but if you are outside and coming in you normally won't get sick..
people pamper their fish too much..mother nature does not pamper them..there is wind and rain and drought ; hot and cold.yet the fish stay pretty healthy...this kind of conditioning makes them more resilient.although i do often put cooler water in some of the tanks when doing water changes..sometimes 10 degrees cooler....but that is for a special purpose.
here is a for instance for you...i used to collect fishing equipment..some of the finest fishing rods are split bamboo fly rods...some of the very finest bamboo is from Tongkin Viet Nam in the hills along the coast...the winds there blow pretty hard almost all the time..as the bamboo grows it is constantly blown back and forth in all direction..this makes the fibers of the plant grow in all directions making it stronger and more flexible and resilient..
i'm not saying folks should let their tank temps get low or to abuse the fish...just don't pamper them so much....be prepared for them before you buy them..understand their needs and meet them as best you can..
i keep learning all kinds of new things...but i believe that i look at some things a bit differently then most others..


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Words of the wise.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

agree with you loha.... some try too hard to make things perfect with additive this and additive that that long term they cause more problems than they actually cure..


----------

